# Category Completion



## sumdumguy (Jan 28, 2004)

A curiosity!

     I am not sure if this has been posted previously? If so please just direct me to the post and I will read it. 

      I am really just curious as to what peoples interprataion of this term is. Obviously I have my own, but am curious to see what the general concensus is (sp?) and where it came from if you know.
Thanks in advance for the replies. :asian:


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 28, 2004)

Depends on who you ask. There are many categories of motion in Kenpo, and once you have determined what the complete set of combinations of motion there are to complete your category your aim is to try to fill it.

Some would argue that some of the items(category completions) in the category may not be applicable to a real self-defense situation.

For instance, if you were trying to fill the category of simultaneous front and back hand defense and offense, you would get:

front hand defense, back hand offense
front hand defense, back hand defense
front hand offense, back hand offense
front hand offense, back hand defense

now you go poking through your forms and techniques looking for the category items. If one did not exist, you may have to ask yourself, Why?


----------



## Doc (Jan 28, 2004)

The term "Category Completion" is a curriculum concept specifically created for Mr. Parker's motion based commercial vehicle of Kenpo. It was actually designed to "flesh out" the commercial art, and force students (and instructors) to consider various possibilities of examining possible self-defense scenarios.

First you choose an assault such as a right punch. Then you began your exploration to identify or "complete" all the "categories" of possible defense.

As a simple starter example for a punch:

1. You may move inside the punch
2. You may move outside the punch
3. You may move under the punch
4. You may move over the punch

Additionally while doing all of the above,

5.  You may move toward your attacker
6. You may move away from your attacker.

Additional categories can be completed by adding additional factors such as, right punch, left punch, your hands are down, your hands are up, the punch comes from the side, the punch comes from the rear, the punch is straight, the punch is circular, the punch is preceded by an assault, the punch is suffixed by another assault, you're standing up, you're sitting down, etc.

Category Completion Concepts are often responsible for technique ideas that are not practical and tend to be students and instructors least favorite, yet do present more volumes of material to keep students "busy" without presenting more difficult higher levels of information. Although this tends to be the case, these presentations at least force students and instructors alike to consider other possibilities.

In terms of origin it is my understanding it was a collaboration of Ed Parker and Richard "Huk" Planus when he came over as a very bright and articulate brown belt, and began assisting with the creation of the commercial "system" along with Tom Kelly. In fact I believe "Huk" has stated so quite often and is the reason he (like myself for other reasons as well) find no value with regards to higher knowledge in "busy work" motion based extensions. Understanding "why" they were created changes ones view of them, although they still have value for those who remain committed to the commercial motion based model as their conceptual base of learning.


----------



## sumdumguy (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *The term "Category Completion" is a curriculum concept specifically created for Mr. Parker's motion based commercial vehicle of Kenpo. It was actually designed to "flesh out" the commercial art, and force students (and instructors) to consider various possibilities of examining possible self-defense scenarios.
> Category Completion Concepts are often responsible for technique ideas that are not practical and tend to be students and instructors least favorite, yet do present more volumes of material to keep students "busy" without presenting more difficult higher levels of information. Although this tends to be the case, these presentations at least force students and instructors alike to consider other possibilities.
> 
> In terms of origin it is my understanding it was a collaboration of Ed Parker and Richard "Huk" Planus when he came over as a very bright and articulate brown belt, and began assisting with the creation of the commercial "system" along with Tom Kelly. In fact I believe "Huk" has stated so quite often and is the reason he (like myself for other reasons as well) find no value with regards to higher knowledge in "busy work" motion based extensions. Understanding "why" they were created changes ones view of them, although they still have value for those who remain committed to the commercial motion based model as their conceptual base of learning. *




I had high hopes that you and or Mr. Contser would share their insight in to this concept (terminology). I personall have to completely agree with you in the aspect of "busy work" and ultimately side tracking a student with something as to avoid some real higher learning. The ingredients are good but it's never the same out of the Can. Thank You Doc. :asian:


----------



## Doc (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sumdumguy _
> *I had high hopes that you and or Mr. Contser would share their insight in to this concept (terminology). I personall have to completely agree with you in the aspect of "busy work" and ultimately side tracking a student with something as to avoid some real higher learning. The ingredients are good but it's never the same out of the Can. Thank You Doc. :asian: *



Just noticed your "tag line" to your posts. Very, very true.

Thank you.


----------



## sumdumguy (Jan 29, 2004)

Now, with all of that having been said, Let me ask why is it that the category must be motion based? or does it have to be? I personally see the last few examples posted here as more of a "re-arrangement" scenario then cat completion. Re-arrangement is definetly motion based and allthough on the surface really is more or less "busy work", ultimately as a person begins to re-arrange not just sequences or basics but more the application of said sequences and basics greater understanding of the application of principles and concepts will be acheived.
 Realizing that interpretation plays a larger role here, I would summize that categories are more along the lines of Concepts to be worked and leave us with the desire or obligation to fully understand from all aspects that particular concept/category. Obviously we can categorize all things, so I think that category completion is in fact a very broad term and ultimately should be used to label differences in principles/concepts not motion. 
Example:
Grafting
Variable exspansion
Gaseous exspansion

Three different terms and ultimately on some levels the same, thus putting them in the same Category of concepts/principles.

Just a thought.  :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sumdumguy _*
> Ultimately as a person begins to
> re-arrange not just sequences or basics but more the application of said sequences and basics greater understanding of the application of principles and concepts will be acheived and Realized.  Example:  Variable exspansion
> 
> ...



Yes,  they could be.

Depends on "who" creates "what" catagories .   They could be on anything, then expanded to include all possibilites (variables) 

:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jan 29, 2004)

> Now, with all of that having been said, Let me ask why is it that the category must be motion based? or does it have to be? I personally see the last few examples posted here as more of a "re-arrangement" scenario then cat completion. Re-arrangement is definetly motion based and allthough on the surface really is more or less "busy work", ultimately as a person begins to re-arrange not just sequences or basics but more the application of said sequences and basics greater understanding of the application of principles and concepts will be acheived.



I agree with you except for one detail. Its all busy work by design on a commercial level. That was the intent of its creator. It is an instructors place to turn it into something else  or not, depending on his or her own intent, knowledge and skills, or lack thereof. Unfortunately the latter seems to prevail, and not surprisingly so.

When Mr. Parker made the conscious decision to commercialize and sell a kenpo product, he recognized he could not be everywhere to teach a hard principle curriculum, as common sense (perhaps an oxymoron) would demand. Therefore his commercial vehicle had to be conceptual in nature to allow significant instructor and student interpretations. This, in part, accounts for the wide disparity of understanding and application of what some consider the same art but in reality is essentially multiple interpretations of a conceptual idea to begin with. You might call it the martial art equivalent to the telephone game where the message is purposely vague to begin with. The end product is unrecognizable.

In the beginning, and even now, the concept was brilliant on many levels. It allowed students and instructors alike the ability to participate on whatever level they wanted, or were capable of achieving, within certain conceptual limitations of course. The athletically well educated and intelligent saw and extrapolated more, and others as well settled into the level of their capabilities or desire. The problem is grading lapsed into mediocrity. After all Mr. Parker said, Everyone must be graded according to HIS OR HER own level of understanding. in that interpretation. Thus what was excellent for one might be unacceptable for another. But the wild card was individual preference, which meant the student dictated his own level of acceptable performance. Mr. Parker often said, If it works for you, then I have done my job. But this vehicle does not lead to a higher level of knowledge, and only imparts limited short-lived, (without constant reinforcement) skill.

But the reason this worked reasonable well in the beginning is because most of Parkers best came to him from somewhere else, bringing significant skill, life experience, and often martial art rank with them. In other words, the first group to sign on to the commercial express already could fight. Parker just taught them to fight better using his concepts. These were men (sorry ladies) he didnt have to baby sit or teach basics to. The actual number of individuals that Parker taught from beginner to black belt is only a handful of people. The majority of people who claim (or were assigned) first generation status were converts. Check the tree, and many that should be, are not asterisked. Most were joint promos with their actual day-to-day teachers, and of course, most simply claim Ed Parker. A good example is the many black belt students under Larry Tatum who have hopscotched into first generation status with Mr. Parkers passing, and/or Larrys exit from the association. Despite his continued success, few of that generation publicly claim him as their actual teacher.

The problem is, after each generation (black belt cycle), the commercial system produced individuals that didnt have what the original instructors had. You had guys and girls coming into a strip mall school to learn how to defend themselves who had never had a fight, and had no clue about the reality of the street. Then when those people moved up in rank, they in turn became the teachers. This process repeated itself over and over until now you have people without a clue, teaching people who have less of a clue. Right now I estimate, quite generously, we are living in the 10th generation of the commercial progression to black belt. Imagine what the 10th generation of a Xerox copy or videotape would look like and then you begin to understand the problem. I call it, The blind leading the blind with an occasional one-eyed king. Mr. Parker often said later, We are an entity that is feeding on itself, an ultimately it will collapse from the inability to support its own weight.



> Realizing that interpretation plays a larger role here, I would summize that categories are more along the lines of Concepts to be worked and leave us with the desire or obligation to fully understand from all aspects that particular concept/category. Obviously we can categorize all things, so I think that category completion is in fact a very broad term and ultimately should be used to label differences in principles/concepts not motion.
> Example:
> Grafting
> Variable exspansion
> ...



Well here I disagree because its all conceptual, and the term principle is actually used too freely. Parker created a pseudo-science, or perhaps para-science would be better. Because of the creation of significant terminology to explain his conceptual ideas, one could get the impression that it is the science of something, but it is not. It is all about the selling of ideas and their personal interpretation as the individual decides their worth to him/her. There are no real newly created principles in commercial motion based Kenpo, and there never were supposed to be.

Thank you for the thought provoking and stimulating discussion. Well-said sir.


----------



## Doc (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yes,  they could be.
> 
> Depends on "who" creates "what" catagories .   They could be on anything, then expanded to include all possibilites (variables)
> ...



One of the rare two-eyed kings has spoken.


----------



## sumdumguy (Jan 29, 2004)

would you mind elaborting on all? I know (to some degree) what your particular interests are, Sub Cat etc. So if it is all busy work then what is that? (an honest question) 
    If I am a student that see's possibly some holes or lack of information and begin to investigate what is and what is not and where it all fits. Is that busy work or gaining a greater understanding of the art that I study? Won't this inevitably (sp?) lead me to a greater understanding of concepts/theories and such of the MA. Of course it depends on the size of the shovel a person uses when digging and how far they dig. Information, as we know is useless without application and understanding.

     I do agree with you on the Generations lost and the blind leading the blind..... Boy do I agree with you on that!
    My use of principles was wrong, I should have said concepts/theories my bad! My Teacher always said "it's all theory until you make it work". There is a lot of truth to this statement. Reading talking and researching will only go so far, but eventually we have to make it work and apply the "motion" to the theory right?
    Finally a good discussion on this site! Thank You Mr. Chapel Sir!


----------



## Doc (Jan 29, 2004)

> would you mind elaborting on all? I know (to some degree) what your particular interests are, Sub Cat etc. So if it is all busy work then what is that? (an honest question) If I am a student that see's possibly some holes or lack of information and begin to investigate what is and what is not and where it all fits. Is that busy work or gaining a greater understanding of the art that I study? Won't this inevitably (sp?) lead me to a greater understanding of concepts/theories and such of the MA.



Actually that is very well said in my opinion. There is much that CAN be learned about all arts in general by a simple understanding of motion.



> Of course it depends on the size of the shovel a person uses when digging and how far they dig. Information, as we know is useless without application and understanding.



Once again, good observation, but the misunderstanding about the commercial motion based system is that if you explore long enough, certain information will make itself available to you. This is a false and misleading misconception and is the arts greatest limitation. What did Parker always say? Practice doesnt make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect. He also said, Perfect practice makes permanent. Someone has to give you perfect so you can practice it. 

My point is there is no science that you can explore your way to a higher understanding or mastery. None. At some point information must be taught to you from existing sources. Even in essentially simplistic athletic endeavors, the most gifted have a coach to correct their performance. Martial science is INFINITELY more complex particular in dynamic physical interaction with another human being trying to do you harm. To suggest otherwise is to assume that every student is capable of rising to the level of a research scientist capable of finding, extrapolating and applying such information. Those people are rare. Ed Parker was one, but he also had many different teachers who supplied a base of knowledge from which to extrapolate from. He also was very well formally educated with 2 academic degrees.

Exploring the populist kenpo is like reading a dictionary and finding new words. Just because you find some new words doesnt make them earth shattering. They are only new to you, and the dictionary won't teach you how to put them together in a coherent manner to express yourself effectively. 

And most important of all, no matter how long you look in a dictionary it will not supply you with in-depth encyclopedia knowledge. Mr. Parkers commercial motion based art does not provide you with the base of knowledge to find the bridge to the encyclopedia of anatomical knowledge. But then, it was not designed to do so. That is neither good or bad, it is simply what it is.

The concept itself has a function and limited ceiling of available information because of its pure conceptual nature. However when exploring motion, you soon discover it is in fact infinite. But the problem is motion may be infinite, but the application of motion in human anatomical terms is actually quite limited within effective parameters. Therefore the conceptual premise is a good one but its application is not as wide open as some might think. But then you dont need martial arts training to poke someone in the eye, kick them in the balls, chop them on the neck, stomp on their foot, and punch them. I think I just described the majority of the techniques. This simplisticity is part of its appeal when coupled with personal flexibility contrary to more traditional arts. Imagine a professional basketball team where the coach says, "The goal is to get the ball in the basket, and I don't care how you get it in there." Obviously some will be succesful at least some of the time, but not one of them will ever be an all star or shoot a high percentage against competent and well coached competition.



> I do agree with you on the Generations lost and the blind leading the blind..... Boy do I agree with you on that! My use of principles was wrong, I should have said concepts/theories my bad! My Teacher always said "it's all theory until you make it work". There is a lot of truth to this statement. Reading talking and researching will only go so far, but eventually we have to make it work and apply the "motion" to the theory right?
> Finally a good discussion on this site! Thank You Mr. Chapel Sir!



Your instructor sounds like he has an eye open to me, and so do you. On the contrary THANK YOU for the discussion Sir!!!


----------



## sumdumguy (Jan 30, 2004)

I appreciate the compliment but you did not answer the first Question. If it is all busy work then what is Sub Cat 4 and the slap checks and etc? I am not trying to be disrespectful just a curiousity that I have. I have read some of your articles about sb 4 and such, and know that you call it Advanced AK. So how did it get to be advanced and where is the line between advanced and motion Kenpo. Principles, theory, concepts? Everyone (well some) study these to some degree. So what is different about it? Feel free to email me if you don't want to post it here. 
Thank You.:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sumdumguy _
> *I appreciate the compliment but you did not answer the first Question. If it is all busy work then what is Sub Cat 4 and the slap checks and etc? I am not trying to be disrespectful just a curiousity that I have. I have read some of your articles about sb 4 and such, and know that you call it Advanced AK. So how did it get to be advanced and where is the line between advanced and motion Kenpo. Principles, theory, concepts? Everyone (well some) study these to some degree. So what is different about it? Feel free to email me if you don't want to post it here.
> Thank You.:asian: *



Clearly there are advanced aspects to Mr. Parkers commercial vehicle known as Kenpo-Karate that he often privately, (because of its motion based philosophy) called Motion-Kenpo.  However, I personally use the word advanced here to mean knowledge not contained therein, not to demean or as a put down of other concepts. I coined the terms Advanced American Kenpo Concepts, and SubLevel Four Kenpo based on phrases Ed Parker always used when he wanted to work on very specific areas in my interaction with him. He borrowed the former and used it himself on the jackets of the videos his son produced.

This advanced level of American Kenpo called SubLevel Four (shortened sometimes to SL-4) tends to be misunderstood because it covers multiple areas of scientific applications. When SubLevel Four is used to strike, nerves are activated through Destructive Sequencing utilizing Chinese Acupuncture Meridians and nerves embedded in cavities of the human body. This causes the subject to involuntarily react in a predictable manner and creates a Negative Body Posture. This places him at an anatomical disadvantage. In simple terms, nerve cavities are made accessible and body positioning is mechanically restricted and vulnerable, thus the term Negative Body Posture. 

This unique methodology effectively manipulates the body for each additional action until an opponent is essentially incapacitated by a bodily dysfunction called Physical/Mental Disassociation, or actual and complete unconsciousness. At the very least your adversary is severely momentarily physically restricted. 

During this striking process, minor or major manipulations are employed to assist in placing the opponent into a negative posture to facilitate the desired nerve cavities being open and accessible. Once that occurs, particular natural weapons are then executed in a specific method, manner, angle, and known sequence in conjunction with the created negative posture. This process is initiated by your opponents own aggressive actions and posture. When you are capable of understanding as well as reading Martial Posture, you know what nerves are most easily accessed based on an opponents  actions. 

Although it would seem to be a complicated process, with proper basic training it really is not. Freshman students routinely do it quite effectively. The method is all in the design of the Default Techniques and the level of knowledge designed into there execution. If you learn the technique properly, it functions essentially on its own. Like with an automobile, when you turn the ignition key, a series of very complex things take place in successive order. You dont really have to know how or why these things happen to start the engine, you just have to know how to turn the key.

There are four physical levels of curriculum in SubLevel Four Kenpo. At the first level students learn the Default Technique for each assault or attack scenario. The design of the technique allows a student to express their basic skills and perfect applications indefinitely. Each technique has a particular method and manner of execution that is, unlike Motion-Kenpo, not flexible. This is because basic body structure and the cultivation of newly formed synaptic pathways are being developed, as well as being hard wired under Adrenal Stress Training. This is a process that most traditional arts attempt to do in some manner or another. Motion-Kenpos approach is an exception to that process, not the rule. There is a reason why everyone moves the same in more traditional arts like Wing Chun, or in Taiji Quon forms, as well as in American Kenpos parent, Chaun-fa.

Each technique is also an expression of basic skills that can be performed without a partner. We call this Singular Execution Training (SET). When properly executed they are essentially a functional mini-form or set. In SET Training internal energy can then be developed by forcing correct body mechanics, breathing, and Body Aligning Resistance similar to Taiji. Each Default Technique has many levels of applications and lessons built into their design that go far beyond what is obviously seen. To the unknowledgeable, they look essentially the same as conventional Motion-Kenpo training.

The First Level, (which contains 10 separate progressive courses white to black belt) also insures the techniques are absolutely anatomically and mechanically functional. Grabs must be defended properly and not as attempted grabs. There are no throw away techniques. This insures students use the curriculum functionally, if not yet precisely, and can defend themselves relatively quickly. The higher a student moves in course level the more skilled they become, and the better they execute previous course curriculum that is constantly revisited.  This was a major source of discourse among Parker followers. Once they had learned something, they wanted to move on. Ed Parker constantly re-examined everything. Current students in SL-4 are responsible for their present course of study as well as all courses previously studied, and subsequent improvements should they desire to teach.  Although everyone does the same thing, it is clear more advanced students do it better with more precision, power, and control.

The Second Level explores the true application of forms and sets and integrates that functionality into the current level of instruction. When viewed from a non-motion perspective, there is a great deal of information there.  Additionally, each assault scenario is re-visited with the additional responsibility of an escalation of the attack beyond the default scenario. Here we emphasize counter grappling through mechanisms learned but not emphasized at level one that create a Grapple Control Mechanism or GCM. Also other considerations are added moving the Default Technique upward in aggression. As an example, in a technique like Sword and Hammer, where the shoulder is grabbed at the first level, at the second level students are obliged to defend against an additional punch with the shoulder grab. This is taught without venturing outside of already created synaptic pathways or muscle memory. There are no singular assault scenarios at this stage. A punch is never just one punch. A grab is always a precursor to further assaults in the Level Two Default Technique Sequence Scenario.

Level Three is a very significant level because the accumulated skill developed here should be such that completing a Default Technique Sequence in its entirety should not be the students goal. Instead the first one, two, or three moves of the Default Technique should be executed at such a high degree of skill, that it renders the rest of the technique sequence unnecessary. Although still available if needed, this allows a built in safety net at all levels of performance from beginner to advanced.

Level Four is arguably the most physically challenging and certainly the most difficult. This is the component that is the most recognizable as different from conventional Kenpo. Although as you move through the other three levels you are being slowly introduced to Level Four Concepts, it is not until you get to this level that you are responsible to execute full Control Manipulation off of the same external stimulus of previous curriculum. Additionally, a student is required ultimately to do this extemporaneously in conjunction with striking methodology as necessary.

SubLevel Four Control Manipulations have often been confused with jiu-jitsu, but its parameters are much different and are not pain reliant like other manipulation arts. This makes the manipulations different from conventional Jiu-jitsu, and Aikido, execution. Its roots are in a component of all Chinese Arts called Chin-na. Mr. Parker however dictated, and I continue, with very specific American Kenpo Parameters different form even Chin-na. This component is integrated with the nerve striking sciences. SubLevel Four Control Manipulations can be every bit as aggressive as the stand-alone striking component. They are engineered to produce skills that work together or independently of each other as you desire, or as the situation dictates. By definition Control Manipulation is not a part of Motion-Kenpo, and is not included in the 4 ranges of combat of Motion-Kenpo as defined by Ed Parker.

Level number Five is the where knowledge of everything previously learned must be expressed in terms that allow a student to formulate within TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) guidelines, and express an intellectual and physical dominance of the concepts.

Additionally a very important component called Psychology of Confrontation is taught in some form at all levels. It is very important to get into the mind of the attacker and understand his actions relative to the assault. Once you understand what an attacker is trying to accomplish, you are better equipped to see that they are not successful. This is also where the stress component is increased in intensity. The method is similar to military training or civilian law enforcement role-playing scenarios. This is where your training becomes really hard wired into muscle memory therefore making synaptic pathways virtually immune to Adrenal Dump Syndrome.

Although the learning process never stops, self-exploration isnt a major part of that process. A student must have a significant foundation of knowledge not conceptually available except by being taught. Information is examined under the tutelage of competent and knowledgeable instructors only. The lowest level of commitment acceptable is level one. Students with commitment levels lower than level one and who have not accepted the commitment necessary for study are therefore not accepted into the student body. We are absolutely results driven and are not obliged to accept anyone, regardless of age, gender, or previous skill. Our students are very serious and our approach is not recreational. This is part of our responsibility to the student to not instill false confidence through rank that could get them seriously injured. Integrity comes from excellence, and excellence comes from integrity. Unlike our public school systems, there are no social promotions.

Proper (as opposed to aesthetically) Anatomical Alignment is also stressed continually, and is paramount at all levels to create structural integrity and internal energy flow. The creation of structural integrity is a science unto itself. Should the body not be placed in the proper position, effectiveness is diminished significantly offensive and defensively. Without the knowledge of Anatomical Body Positioning, none of these will work. What the Chinese call Qi or internal energy cannot be generated without proper body mechanics. Conversely, proper body mechanics cannot exist without Qi being generated. Therefore these two elements, once initiated by proper physical movement and body mechanics, feed off of each other insuring the existence of the whole. You cannot achieve one without the other. Like a spiraling staircase, if you continue to feed the mechanics, the internal grows which in turn feeds back into the mechanics. It is one of many processes in SubLevel Four Kenpo and is very real, and quite effective. 

So you see, SubLevel Four Kenpo in addition to everything else is a process. It is a very unique methodology and manner of study and training of specific Kenpo curriculum. There are no what ifs or short cuts. It is the execution of a curriculum specifically designed to get a student to the highest level of skill and knowledge his/her personal commitment will allow. The process is indefinite and instruction never stops. Everyone starts at the beginning of Level One, regardless of previous study outside of SubLevel Four Kenpo. Some feel they should begin at a higher level, because they have studied motion based Kenpo. The motion concept is so diametrically opposed to SubLevel 4 this is not possible. Although previous experiences are an asset, previous lessons for the most part are not. 

When you move to the hard non-flexible curriculum of SL-4, you may no longer think of motion as the dominant theme. SubLevel Four diminishes motion-based Kenpos tailoring significantly, and negates the Alphabetical and Numerical Rearrangement Concepts, along with a great deal of other motion-based Kenpo ideas and rules.  Motion is still there, and so is tailoring but they become restricted to much smaller parameters for effectiveness of the dominant sciences. How and why you move takes on different characteristics. Tailoring is usually restricted to Geometry Limitations inherent in the diversity of human anatomy. That is, if a person is too tall for you to reach the prescribed target, there is a tailored adjustment made, but the target change usually conforms to the same meridian for destructive effect, not personal preference. Motion-based Kenpo Karate is 90% Tailoring, SubLevel Four is the opposite with a 90% structured curriculum because your body has effective limitations. Remember, our priority is supposed to be self-defense, not as Ed Parker stated, Useless motion.

We tend to forget that although Chinese-Kenpo is ancient, the whole of American Kenpos interpretation is a relatively recent development. With the inclusion of what was originally called Kenpo-Karate and later, Chinese-Kenpo as the forerunner components of what is generally practiced today, its still only about thirty years old. Take away Chinese-Kenpo and it is considerably younger, but SL-4 draws from ancient sciences that have been proven. The difficulty was to put them into an efficient modern cultural context with a reasonably efficient time learning curve acceptable to the American Culture.

The one and only Senior Grandmaster was not yet sixty years old when he passed away. In Chinese terms, he would be considered just beginning to move into his prime. Most of the subsequent self-proclaimed Grandmasters of his commercial art got there much faster than even he did. Yet Ed Parker was a perpetual student and was still learning until the day he passed on. He was a genius, and definitely accelerated the learning process from the Traditional Chinese. He was always exploring and accumulating more knowledge and never failed to remind students, One doesnt become great until they realize what they know is very little. What some now call evolution, Ed Parker called tailoring and rearrangement. They are doing what Ed Parker always taught for motion-based Kenpo. For this they should be commended.

However, this unfortunately, has given us way too many young masters of very limited and conceptual information. Although many are content with where they are, others are unaware of how to move further. Still many others are exploring other arts not realizing much of what they seek is available closer to home. There is also a quite sizable group that would like more but is unwilling to give up what they think they already have along with the status of belt ranks. Full cups dont have much room for improvement. All that really matters however is continuing to educate oneself. Ed Parker always said, The mind is like a parachute, it only works when its open. If something is missing in your or your instructors Kenpo, ask intelligent questions, and expect reasonable answers.

A great deal of the SubLevel 4 structured information comes from my own lesson notes. Mr. Parker dictated the core and laid the foundation. He constantly scrutinized, examined, and decided what he personally wanted. This forced me to ultimately write my own Coursebooks for my students. The information was, and as far as I know, is not available in written form anywhere else. Mr. Parker expected me to keep track of, and codify what we were doing at the time. It allowed him the freedom to think freely, and removed the burden of organizing the information. He really disliked organizing his thoughts sometimes because it slowed him down in the creation process. He often asked or assigned students organizational problems. He formed a foundation for me that I will be utilizing perpetually. His ideas form the foundation for my own study and creations.

In my lessons he stressed the execution of a sound workable Default Technique to strengthen and solidify a firm foundation and physical vocabulary. I was never allowed to deviate. Unlike motion-based Kenpo which is plagued by what I call the what if syndrome, He mandated I understand the importance of a specific sequential structure. This is the completely opposite of the tailored flexibility concept found in his general teachings. Although experimentation was a part of my lessons, he was the one that initiated it, until he was satisfied with the results. He often changed his directions, and I had to flow with the lesson of the day. He told me what to do, how to do it, and a little at a time, the why. The why, was most important, because he taught me why you couldnt change techniques, not why you could. His lessons allowed Kenpo to be more destructive without maiming, as well as more passive. In our curriculum we do not attack the soft tissue of the eyes, throat or testicles because it isnt necessary for effectiveness. If you remove soft tissue assaults in commercial Kenpo, what do you have left? Nothing remains but the blunt force trauma available to any unskilled person. 

Lastly, Ed. Parker had a great working knowledge of actual "hard" manipulations. One of his goals was to insure the stability and execution of the self-defense technique against the street grappler. He emphasized street as opposed to strategies that might be employed in a competition venue. Anytime someone attacks you whether with a punch, kick or grab, the potential always exists for the situation to change to a grappling scenario.

Therefore as you execute a defense, your body must be moved in a manner to insure it can not only Survive the Initial Assault,  but withstand and control the constant forward pressure of someone trying to encircle or grapple you whether high or low. It is important that you are able to do this within the sequential flow of the technique. This is another place where method and manner of execution to structural integrity makes this possible. The science of manipulations and ground fighting has been around for centuries, with many modern great experts (and personal friends of Parker) like the great Judo Gene LaBell and Wally Jay. Ed Parkers approach was to focus on the how of not going to the ground first, and groundwork second. After all Ed Parker was a black belt in jiu-jitsu of Okazaki influence. This has been explored, perfected, and included in the SL-4 curriculum.

So, in comparison to commercial motion-based Kenpo, SL-4 is not flexible. It is difficult for those without certain knowledge to understand. It is closer to traditional Chinese methods than freeform Kenpo. Even though there may be many tailored ways to perform Mr. Parkers techniques, and even though those techniques are not wrong, they may not allow for a successful application of certain advanced principles. Ed Parker used to classify technique effectiveness on a scale of one through four. There is 1; ineffective, 2; somewhat effective, 3; more effective, and 4; most effective. SubLevel Four Kenpo is a natural 4. Techniques become less abstract. Kenpo techniques that have seemed ineffective or only marginally effective are, in fact, remarkably effective. In short, SubLevel Four Kenpo gives the art and Ed Parker the credit he and it truly deserves as you move from motion-based Kenpo Karates martial art, to SubLevel Four Kenpos true Martial Science.

Course material is dedicated to the spirit of continuous education and questioning Mr. Parker gave to all of us in Kenpo. It in no way is meant to suggest that someone elses lesson interpretations are incorrect. Everyone must seek his or her own path as Ed Parker did, and I am following the path he chose for me.


----------



## sumdumguy (Jan 31, 2004)

Mr. C
Thank you, I now have a much better understanding of where some of your replies and comments are coming from. I have to say that from the learning aspect of the Kenpo System (motion or non-motion) based, I do envy the seniors the opportunity they had to spend the time with S.G.M. Parker. I also have to say though that some benefit that I had Not studying with him is the fact that I am not bound by mis-conceptions and mis-information that leads to no where. Or maybe I am, who knows? 

I will close by saying thank you for taking the time to write out your lengthy yet informative explanation. It is sad that many do not understand your view or your methodology. Mostly ego driven I am sure, but sad none the less. 

:asian: :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sumdumguy _*
> Mr. C
> It is sad that many do not understand or investigate your view or your methodology. :asian:
> *



I agree, those types only hurt themselves.

Let's see.... how did that saying go......

The mind is like a parachute.... it works best when open......

lol  and I love the saying that Mr. Bob White uses....   "Contempt before investigation"

:asian:


----------



## Doc (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I agree, those types only hurt themselves.
> 
> Let's see.... how did that saying go......
> ...



JUST SO THEIR IS NO MISUNDERSTANDING FROM ANYTHING I'VE SAID PREVIOUSLY -I'M TAKING THE PANTHERS. AS A RAIDER FAN THERE IS NO WAY I WANT THE PATRIOTS TO WIN. "JUST WIN BABY.":rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doc _*
> JUST SO THEIR IS NO MISUNDERSTANDING  -I'M TAKING THE PANTHERS.":rofl: *



Hey..... we are on the same side!!

:rofl: 

BTW..... results are in.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2004)

Very interesting analogies used here. I've enjoyed reading your posts on the cat. completion topic. I for one don't like to use the cat. comp. thing however now I have a better understanding on how to go about using them and grouping them together. Too bad I didn't see this thread when it started that was right about when I decided to stop posting. :asian:


----------

